
Why the Restaurant Industry Hates Postmates - aaronbrethorst
http://www.thestranger.com/food-and-drink/feature/2015/08/26/22755941/why-the-restaurant-industry-hates-postmates
======
pedalpete
Isn't this article really more about the problem with the food service
industry relying on tips instead of paying their workers a proper wage.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_vivC7c_1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_vivC7c_1k)

Postmates isn't intentionally preying on the industry, the industry was set-up
this way, with the expectation of tips being paid by customers, but the model
is changing.

If the restaurants charged the actual price they expect to get for their
product, then the issue would become what the couriers get paid, which may be
too low, but then the market would/should decide on what is fair.

